# Le fichier password de MacOS X, ou est-il?



## SuperCed (25 Octobre 2002)

Ou peut-on trouver les passwords/login cryptes sur MacOS X?
Quelqu'un peut-il me donner le chemin d'acces a ce fichier?


----------



## olof (25 Octobre 2002)

Va donc faire un tour dans NetInfo. Rubrique Users.

Il me semble que les mots de passe sont là...


----------



## simon (26 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperCed:</font><hr />* Ou peut-on trouver les passwords/login cryptes sur MacOS X?
Quelqu'un peut-il me donner le chemin d'acces a ce fichier?
*<hr /></blockquote>

D'habitude sur un système UNIX pur le fichier est /etc/passwd ou encore /etc/master.passwd mais sous OS X c'est la base NetInfo qui gère la chose, maintenant comment il la gère je ne sais pas trop le seul truc c'est  que effectivement les mots de passes tu peux les voir dans le NetInfoManager sous forme cryptée et c'est tout après je sais pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

(A noter que tu peux utiliser et modifier la base NetInfo par le Terminal )


----------



## Macmade (26 Octobre 2002)

Il y a en fait 2 endroits... L'un est utilisé lors du single user boot. Il s'agit des fichiers passwd et group dans /etc/.

Autrement, lors d'un boot normal, c'est netinfo qui prend le relai... Là, les fichiers se trouvent dans /var/db/netinfo/local.nidb/

Et pour éditer netinfo, niutil dans le terminal...


----------

